# Mainboard für Ryzen 7 5800X?



## Benji_ (9. Februar 2022)

Moin Leute,
ich stelle mir nach einigen Jahren  mal wieder ein neues System zusammen (obere Mittelklasse). Da mein Wissen leider sehr eingestaubt ist und ich mich nur schwer für ein passendes Mainboard entscheiden kann, brauche ich eine Kaufberatung. Als CPU soll der Ryzen 7 5800X zum Einsatz kommen und als Datenspeicher eine 3.0 M.2.
Ich benötige keine Unmengen an Anschlüssen und habe vorerst auch kein OC vor.  Trotzdem sollte das Board hochwertig verarbeitet sein. Wünschenswert wäre Onboard WLAN, ein guter Soundchip sowie ein USB C Front Anschluss. Ausgeben würde ich bis 200€. Folgende Boards hatte bereits ins Auge gefasst:

- B550 Gaming Carbon
- Asus B550-F Gaming WiFi 

Leider machen die vielen unterschiedlichen  Aussagen der Tests die Auswahl nicht gerade leicht.
Was meint Ihr, was das beste Board derzeit in dem Preisbereich ist? Über weitere Empfehlungen wäre ich dankbar!


----------



## Schori (9. Februar 2022)

An sich gibt es keine schlechten b550 Bretter. Einfach das benötigte in Geizhals eingeben und fertig.
Ich bin mit meinem b550 TUF gaming sehr zufrieden.


----------



## noO_F3Ar (9. Februar 2022)

ASUS ROG Strix B550-E Gaming ab € 249,90 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für ASUS ROG Strix B550-E Gaming ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Formfaktor: ATX • Sockel: AMD AM4 • Chipsatz: AMD B550 • CPU-Kompatibilität: Ryzen 5000G , Ryzen 5000 , R… ✔ AMD Sockel AM4 ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				









						Mainboards AMD Sockel AM4 mit Chipsatz: B550, WLAN: Wi-Fi 6 (802.11ax) Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

Preisvergleich und Bewertungen für Mainboards AMD Sockel AM4 mit Chipsatz: B550, WLAN: Wi-Fi 6 (802.11ax)




					geizhals.de
				




Spartipp ohne WLAN und mit 5 Gbit 3.1 Header für USB C









						MSI MAG B550 Tomahawk ab € 171,69 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für MSI MAG B550 Tomahawk ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Formfaktor: ATX • Sockel: AMD AM4 • Chipsatz: AMD B550 • CPU-Kompatibilität: Ryzen 5000G , Ryzen 5000 , R… ✔ AMD Sockel AM4 ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de


----------



## Benji_ (10. Februar 2022)

Erstmal danke für die Antworten! Ich hatte  gar nicht aufm Schirm, dass das Asus B550 E auch über Onbaord WLAN und USB C Header verfügt. Das Board macht schonmal einen sehr guten Eindruck!

Ich habe mich tatsächlich für das Strix B550 E entschieden. Danke für die Empfehlungen!


----------

